# Ferritin Levels High



## Princess0809 (May 4, 2012)

Hi everyone. Okay I am wondering if anyone can help me with this until my dr. gets back into the office. I have Crohns, had a very bad flair last year and have been on Remicade since. So here's the problem, my Ferritin level is coming back 467 which is very high for female. I don't recall having this issue before usually its the opposite. In the past I have been anemic, but since the Crohns is under control, I have experience rapid weight gain(60lbs at being well), and now this. But I feel fine as it relates to crohns, but lately I have become fatigue. So has anyone had this issue before, cause I am not ready for another problem caused by crohns and with the Dr not back until next week I will probably worry myself to death over the weekend.:voodoo:


----------



## Miss Underestimated (May 8, 2012)

I didn't see this before. Did you find out about it?


----------



## Catherine (May 8, 2012)

Are you taking an iron supplement?

High ferritin can be a marker of imflammation.

Did you have iron studies done or iron panel?  If so what are the other iron numbers and hemoglobin level.


----------



## Princess0809 (May 8, 2012)

See that is what is weird to me cause my Hemoglobin levels seem normal (12.1). I was taking a folic acid, but I have stop taking that along with my multivitamin. Now I am just taking an multivitamin and B12. Trying to get my energy up, cause I am so tired all the time.


----------



## rygon (May 8, 2012)

Does your multivitamin contain iron? if so that may be the case


----------



## Princess0809 (May 8, 2012)

Yes, my MV does have Iron but such a low amount (18mg) I thought this would not do the job. This is why I added the folic acid to supplement regimens.  When my crohns was very active, I was severely anemic, to the point where I had to have Iron infusions along with my initial remeicade. That was last yr; I haven’t had the Iron infusion since last May (so glad about that). Suppose to speak with the Dr today so hopefully he will tell me something. Nevertheless, I got a feeling more test will be required.


----------



## Catherine (May 8, 2012)

Hope your doctors appointment goes well.

How much has the ferritin increased since the previous test?

You may want to have the ferritin retest for confirmation as it is so high.

I personally would be making sure of my supplements did not contain any iron with a ferritin level that high.

Think of you today.


----------



## Tummyache (Jun 14, 2012)

I was sent to a hematologist because of ferritin levels around 500.  He ran all kinds of tests and finally decided it was a marker for inflammation....so am in the process of seeing a GI, who is an IBD specialist.  Have had episodic digestive problems all my life, including an ER visit dx'd as partial small bowel obstruction..so seems likely I have "mild" Crohn's. I thought I had learned to control these episodes with dietary changes alone, but obviously something of a chronic, low grade nature is going on under the radar.


----------

